
Tesla under investigation for possible breach of securities law, WSJ reports - coloneltcb
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/11/tesla-under-investigation-for-possible-breach-of-securities-law-wsj-reports/?ncid=rss
======
pseingatl
1 point by pseingatl 1 minute ago | edit | delete [-]

First Preston Tucker, now Elon Musk. Dear Investors, One of the purchasers of
our cars decided to watch a Harry Potter movie while operating the vehicle and
used autopilot while speeding. The SEC thinks that this irresponsible behavior
somehow affects the viability of our company in the marketplace. Sincerely,
Elon Musk reply

